# tyres



## moses49 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi All
Got my 2011 ttfsi and noticed the back tyres are triangle, read some nasty reports on these and especially in the present climate. But so many people recommend so many different types, I'm' not a boy racer so good wear and traction would be good
Thanks 
Moses 49


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  try a search I think there are a few threads on this


----------



## geordie12 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi, and welcome from a fellow newbee.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and welcome!

Everyone has totally different opinions about tyres on this forum, I ended up going to a set of goodyear ones which I'm quite happy with 

each to their own though 

J
xx


----------

